# Burning DVD's



## jrlead (Nov 28, 2005)

I need to buy software that will burn files from my computer to my DVD burner. 
Any recommendation's for software under $100.00
The files are in MPEG format.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

I use the latest version of Nero (Nero 7 Ultra edition) - list price 80 bucks.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

As a long time user of Adaptec/Roxio, I agree with Rich (shoot me now), I've been using Nero for over a year now because of DVD Shrink. Nero Burning Rom is a great program, but 7 includes way too much bloatware. I usually just install Burning Rom w/o the other fluff.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Nero is what I use here too.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Nero here too.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I use Nero 6 with the online updates. That'll do for basic stuff. For real video editing, I just upgraded from Pinnacle Studio 8 to Sudio Plus 10.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I also use Pinnacle 8 and am about to update.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 28, 2005)

I use Nero 6 at work/home. Nero 7 is WAY too bloated/buggy IMO. Ask around, someone probably has an OEM copy that they got with their drive they don't use. It'll work just fine.

For copying DVD movies and such, use CloneDVD/AnyDVD......they are for sale in a package deal.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Nero 6. You can usually find an OEM copy online for less than $5.


----------



## 918hatch (Dec 12, 2005)

Nero if you need a copy I have a few brand new. Pm me.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah, the initial release of nero 7 wasn't pretty. There have been updates since then that have fixed some of the issues.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Just pull the latest version from Nero's web site. The demo becomes a full working version when you put your serial # into it. That way you know your getting the latest patches.


----------

